# Best way to store your wealth in the Coming Dark Times.



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

So I'm actually not a doomer - the lockdowns have a radically different cause to the usual recessions and this recession may even be a necessary adjustment - who knows? So I think there's a good chance the markets will bounce back faster than some think. But that said, it's alarming times according to some and I don't have much experience in the financial world being just a humble worker who's managed to save some money and doesn't want to see it gone.

So what's the best way to protect my money right now? Keep it in the bank? Buy physical gold and put it under my pillow? Put it in one of these "funds" I hear about? I've actually considered buying some gold for years but every time I came close I thought 'it's already reached a high, now is a bad time' and then it got higher. I'm not rich but no longer poor - I have low tens of thousands of £'s. I was inclined to just keep pumping any excess into paying off my mortgage as quickly as possible but with all this talk of recession I'm wondering if I should find some way to protect against runaway inflation.

I also have a friend who has more money than me and also has it simply sitting in a bank. In his case it might be enough to buy a small property, possibly abroad. So sort of asking for him as well. We are both quite risk averse, me a bit less so.

So in the scenario of an actual _depression_ coming the West's way, how do you weather that?


----------



## gurutu (May 27, 2020)

I've been considering buying gold too, and land. Fertile land with a small house.


----------



## BingBong (May 27, 2020)

Put your gold in your ass. nobody will find it there.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 27, 2020)

The trouble with an economic depression is that every aspect of society is affected, so buying a property to rent out to a tenet is a flawed strategy if inflation and unemployment is on the rise. How will a renter give you money if they can't work? I suppose the government could issue a voucher program that might compensate you, but that's a maybe.

Investing in the market as a whole is a vote in the stability of your society at large. Warren Buffet's baseline wisdom is that we will not go through any significant social upheaval and that the investor won't chickenshit out and lose their money by pulling out like what happened to a lot of people in 08. If you're playing the market you're playing long: keep your money in there no matter what, and barring a revolution that dismantles or replaces the stock market your money is technically secure and growing.

Then there's gold, which I would argue is useless outside of preparing for a depression. If you invest in gold and you weather the depression you'll be able to effectively get your money back (or a significant return) and have had it saved from inflation by being tied up in a hard asset. However, there will be periods where gold's pricing goes up in the expecting of an incoming depression and goes down once everyone thinks they're in the clear, so much like the stock market you are partially at the mercy of what other people think.

So if you think depression is coming to the EU it would be wisest to buy gold, then stocks, and save property for when you won't be at risk of losing a huge investment because the people renting your property from you somehow can't pay. That's my thought process, anyway.


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (May 27, 2020)

... in the balls.


----------



## ddlloo (May 27, 2020)

Rare pepes.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (May 27, 2020)

Amiibos, plush Pokemon, and Transformers.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 27, 2020)

Depends on what you're preparing for: gold is useless outside of an actual recession like 2008, as @Marco Fucko stated. If you're preparing for when the shit hits the fan, stock up on imperishable goods: coffee, booze, canned food, seeds, sugar, etc. And guns, too.



TalmudSperg said:


> Amibos and plush Pokemon.


I doubt @Overly Serious is Kevin Gibes.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 27, 2020)

if you are thinking about societal collapse, read this: https://www.silverdoctors.com/gold/...hellsurviving-a-full-shtf-collapse-in-bosnia/

if you are just thinking about ways to get your wealth through the recession without losing half of it to falling prices and inflation, that's difficult. you can try to put it into material goods (gold etc) but then you risk losing it if the gold price crashes.

personally, i'd put my money into stocks, preferably companies that have business models which are unaffected by the pandemic, or even benefit from it. you know, shit like amazon, microsoft, google, netflix, etc.


----------



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

gurutu said:


> I've been considering buying gold too, and land. Fertile land with a small house.



I want to protect the money I've saved up, not give up my job and become some subsistence farmer! I can't afford a second home though my friend could. Either way though we can only live in one place so property purchase would be for rental.



BingBong said:


> Put your gold in your ass. nobody will find it there.



Trent will.



Marco Fucko said:


> The trouble with an economic depression is that every aspect of society is affected, so buying a property to rent out to a tenet is a flawed strategy if inflation and unemployment is on the rise. How will a renter give you money if they can't work? I suppose the government could issue a voucher program that might compensate you, but that's a maybe.
> 
> Investing in the market as a whole is a vote in the stability of your society at large. Warren Buffet's baseline wisdom is that we will not go through any significant social upheaval and that the investor won't chickenshit out and lose their money by pulling out like what happened to a lot of people in 08. If you're playing the market you're playing long: keep your money in there no matter what, and barring a revolution that dismantles or replaces the stock market your money is technically secure and growing.
> 
> ...



A lot of this seems predicated on the idea that we'd have to borrow in order to buy. Whilst yes my friend might not be making much from the property during a depression, he'd presumably have a store of value as he can afford to buy it outright. I don't have nearly enough to buy a rentable property though so that's not an option for me. Would now be a terrible time to buy gold? And how do people store it? In a safe in their house?



Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Depends on what you're preparing for: gold is useless outside of an actual recession like 2008, as @Marco Fucko stated. If you're preparing for when the shit hits the fan, stock up on imperishable goods: coffee, booze, canned food, seeds, sugar, etc. And guns, too.



I'm not preparing for the collapse of civilization as (a) that's already happened looking at the trans threads; and (b) you can't prepare for that in the UK. Not in a meaningful way. They'll arrest you if you buy guns, there's nowhere "off grid" you could move to. Mad Max scenario you're basically on the same playing field as everyone else. I'm talking about preparing for depression level stuff - runaway inflation, high unemployment, people voting Labour, that sort of scenario. It's not about running out of coffee, it's about having worked for years to save up a bit of money and seeing that wiped away by a wave of the invisible hand. I'm already worried about how much the government has borrowed to pay for furloughed workers and business support. Money that will either have to be paid back (paid for by taxpayers) or solved through some radical and horrifying default or similar.




Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> I doubt @Overly Serious is Kevin Gibes.



I already said I had a friend in the opening post. So clearly I am not.



DumbDude42 said:


> personally, i'd put my money into stocks, preferably companies that have business models which are unaffected by the pandemic, or even benefit from it. you know, shit like amazon, microsoft, google, netflix, etc.



Should I do that via some kind of managed fund or should I just find some broker service, look up the trading names of big name companies and buy stock through it? I know my bank has an investment ISA scheme that both has direct buying of stock and funds. So presumably that would be the approach. I'm not looking for immediate and wild returns. I just want reasonable assurance that the money I have to save right now will be there and have kept pace with inflation five or eight years from now.

Also, does it make sense to be saving when I have a mortgage or is it best to just pay that off asap? In general terms. Mortgage rates are low at the moment and I'm on a good deal. What have other people done with that?


----------



## TaimuRadiu (May 27, 2020)

I'm going to doom at you.

First, what actually matters? Can't eat gold. You're going to need to need food. If you can get it, storeable food. You used to be able to get it in the beforetime. You can't get storeable food? Get a food dehydrator and learn how to can. Get seeds so you can grow food. Get tools so you can more efficiently grow food. You can grow a lot of food in your yard if you only tried.

You'll need water more than food. Get a good water filter that can process about a gallon at a time.

You'll still need cash. Somali niggers are still using their "shilling" after all this time. USD will still be used even if $100 will just buy you a bullet.

Oh, get a good handgun, a good shotgun, and a good rifle, and make sure you have ammo for them. Learn how to make your own ammo. Learn how to handload.

edit: Oh, you're in the UK. Disregard all this I suck cocks, just get crypto so you can import dildoes from the USA


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Also, does it make sense to be saving when I have a mortgage or is it best to just pay that off asap? In general terms. Mortgage rates are low at the moment and I'm on a good deal.


will the returns you get from saving/investing the money be bigger than the interest you pay on the mortgage? if yes, then invest. if no, then pay off the mortgage ASAP

generally in 99% of cases the mortgage interest rate will be significantly higher than any returns you could realistically get from investing the money, so generally i'd say pay off the mortgage before even thinking about investment stuff


----------



## TaimuRadiu (May 27, 2020)

Lone MacReady said:


> I'm no econ major, but after deep diving PM/Fiat information I have come to certain conclusions.
> 
> 1. Fiat currency is literal monopoly "money", not backed by anything Real or Tangible, is Debt based, and Debt is Slavery.
> 2. America was fucked when Nixon took the nation off the Gold standard (many would argue we were fucked even earlier). Slave nation.
> ...


USD is backed by petro. We'll never actually be in danger of defaulting.


----------



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> USD is backed by petro. We'll never actually be in danger of defaulting.



Eh, the USA invaded Iraq to prevent it selling oil in Euros. It destroyed Libya in part because of that. It's put as much pressure as it dares on Germany not to co-operate with Russia on the Nordstream2 oil pipeline. Whilst the USA has so managed to blow up anyone who credibly threatens its control over oil, that can't last forever.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 27, 2020)

What wealth? 

To answer your question, give some to me - please.


----------



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> What wealth?
> 
> To answer your question, give some to me - please.



Well I have a mortgage that is several times the amount of savings I have. So I am actually in debt. Would you like some debt?

Although technically you did say wealth, not money. I have some used computer parts and a couple of boardgames you could maybe have.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Well I have a mortgage that is several times the amount of savings I have. So I am actually in debt. Would you like some debt?
> 
> Although technically you did say wealth, not money. I have some used computer parts and a couple of boardgames you could maybe have.



I think I'll pass. 

I did not mean to shit up your thread, so my real answer would be to avoid speculating abroad right now.


----------



## gurutu (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> I want to protect the money I've saved up, not give up my job and become some subsistence farmer! I can't afford a second home though my friend could. Either way though we can only live in one place so property purchase would be for rental.


It depends on your country, I guess. In my country there are rural properties with fertile land at ridiculously low prices, cheaper than a new car. Quite affordable as no one wants property in an almost abandoned village in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> A lot of this seems predicated on the idea that we'd have to borrow in order to buy. Whilst yes my friend might not be making much from the property during a depression, he'd presumably have a store of value as he can afford to buy it outright. I don't have nearly enough to buy a rentable property though so that's not an option for me. Would now be a terrible time to buy gold? And how do people store it? In a safe in their house?



A lot of capital investment is based on credit, but basically everything I listed is within your reach. Stocks and Gold don't require loans to start. I'm not invested in gold so I don't know what to tell you about the storage, but the initial scare for buying is probably over. 

As to your friend buying property outright that's definitely preferable over buying on a loan. If they don't have an issue soaking up tax and maintenance with no return while finding a tenet or, in the case of your desire to prepare for a depression, potentially having an inactive tenet, then by all means.

Call me complacent but I just can't see actual depression hitting from a virus that hits an extreme minority of the pop, kills even fewer, and over here in America at least is already being worked around to keep the economy active.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 27, 2020)

Guns.
They usually can only go up in value (as long as you don't beat the shit out of it).
Also, if things get really rough it can protect and feed you.

A win win if you ask me


----------



## Stoneheart (May 27, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> I'm not invested in gold so I don't know what to tell you about the storage


Small hollow anal plug.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (May 27, 2020)

has anyone said butthole because the answer is butthole


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 27, 2020)

Invest in ammo. If someone comes to fuck you with you you can shoot them! If the world ends you have a valuable commodity!


----------



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Invest in ammo. If someone comes to fuck you with you you can shoot them! If the world ends you have a valuable commodity!



And in the scenario where we don't turn into a Mad Max movie but there is a depression, you're then saddled with several grands worth of slowly expiring un-resellable ammo. At least, un-resellable in any sense that would get your inflation-adjusted money back. What is it with people here on guns and buttholes?



gurutu said:


> It depends on your country, I guess. In my country there are rural properties with fertile land at ridiculously low prices, cheaper than a new car. Quite affordable as no one wants property in an almost abandoned village in the middle of nowhere.



Forgive me, but that just sounds like a terrible investment then as it wont increase in value and re-selling would be very difficult if nobody wants it.

I think I'm going to look at some sort of mutual fund through my bank. Open to other suggestions. Nobody thinks buying a property right now is a bad idea, then? Some people are talking about a major readjustment of house values.


----------



## Vecr (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> And in the scenario where we don't turn into a Mad Max movie but there is a depression, you're then saddled with several grands worth of slowly expiring un-resellable ammo. At least, un-resellable in any sense that would get your inflation-adjusted money back. What is it with people here on guns and buttholes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, don't buy any more ammo than you would usually shoot before it expired.


----------



## Overly Serious (May 27, 2020)

Vecr said:


> Well, don't buy any more ammo than you would usually shoot before it expired.



Right. So your advice in how to people on how weather a depression is to spend around £50 for ammo tops and presumably watch the rest of their savings eaten away by inflation. You have more than forty rolls of toilet paper in your house right now, don't you?


----------



## Stoneheart (May 27, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> Forgive me, but that just sounds like a terrible investment then as it wont increase in value and re-selling would be very difficult if nobody wants it.


Its a brilliant investment. grow stuff that need very little work and make schnapps from it. Its teh best against depression.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (May 27, 2020)

Holy shit dude just pay your mortgage off, you're not talking about getting into highly speculative investments or becoming a stock wheeler and dealer, you don't need the liquidity, so pay your debt (which accrues interest - thus debt) down or off. You can always sell the house later, even if it doesn't appreciate, at least you're not giving away money in the meantime. One of the primary ways that I stay highly liquid and net worth positive is by not holding any debt, especially not the silly usurious kind - car loans and credit cards.

EDIT: To reinforce my point, right now the cash you hold is cancelled out (in a long term sense) by your outstanding debt, and while that doesn't necessarily mean your net worth is negative (technically if you can sell your house for more than you owe, you're in the black), for a normal person it means you're not ahead of the game. If you have plans to sell your house fairly soon, then never mind... but otherwise try to get that asset secured outright.


----------



## thejackal (May 27, 2020)

Mepsi Pax said:


> Holy shit dude just pay your mortgage off, you're not talking about getting into highly speculative investments or becoming a stock wheeler and dealer, you don't need the liquidity, so pay your debt (which accrues interest - thus debt) down or off. You can always sell the house later, even if it doesn't appreciate, at least you're not giving away money in the meantime. One of the primary ways that I stay highly liquid and net worth positive is by not holding any debt, especially not the silly usurious kind - car loans and credit cards.
> 
> EDIT: To reinforce my point, right now the cash you hold is cancelled out (in a long term sense) by your outstanding debt, and while that doesn't necessarily mean your net worth is negative (technically if you can sell your house for more than you owe, you're in the black), for a normal person it means you're not ahead of the game. If you have plans to sell your house fairly soon, then never mind... but otherwise try to get that asset secured outright.



Dude he's probably paying under 4% on his mortgage.  Not exactly like a car or CC.  And it's an appreciating asset.  Personally I'd like to think he can do better than 4% in an ETF this year and if he's willing to take on more risk he could be looking at 20% or better return.

I don't think there is a clear right answer.  It's all about his risk tolerance, his current liquidity, and his investment time frame.


----------



## wokelizard (May 27, 2020)

Western governments are literally pumping trillions of dollars to prop up their economies and markets. We talk a good talk about moral hazard, capitalism red in tooth and claw, but that's all bullshit and investors know it. The markets are too big to fail, so it's a safe bet for much of your money.

Which sectors? Think anything that is going to be big over the next 10 years. Tech. AI. Autonomous robotics. Cloud providers. Microprocessor manufacturers. Defense. Put a third of your wealth into a basket of 10 to 20 hand picked companies (I like AMD, nvidia, TSMC, alphabet, uber, amazon, tesla etc) Keep an eye on trends, check they're performing ok every 6 months.

Put another third into a more general world index tracking fund. Forget about it. It'll go up and down with the world economy as a whole. Not as quickly as your handpicked stocks but it's there to save you from yourself if you suck at picking them.

The other third should be your inflation/SHTF hedge. With those trillions of dollars, fiat currencies are going to get debased. Physical gold and cash for a rainy day.

So if you had 30k... pick 10 good stocks pop 1000 in each. Put 10k into a world index tracker. Buy a few ounces of gold, leave the rest as emergency cash. Easy!


----------



## knobslobbin (May 27, 2020)

Gold, crypto, silver, cash, property, foodstuffs, guns. Pick a combo and distribution that works for you. Aint that hard. 

Don't get completely out of the market, just in case. All your eggs in one basket and all that wisdom.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 28, 2020)

Sega Saturn games.


----------



## NyQuilninja (May 28, 2020)

Guns and lots of ammunition and  a compound to house your sexslaves


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (May 28, 2020)

Buy guns on credit cards. Or get your own means of production.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 28, 2020)

I was already in the process of snatching some more land, which I mean to cultivate, at 3.5% interest or better.  This was going to be a good deal, anyway.

If inflation goes through the roof thanks to mad gummit spending, then it's an even sweeter deal, yes?


----------



## twozero (May 28, 2020)

I don't think we're going to enter a breakdown of society, though we will be are certainly be entering a huge period of mass unemployment and business failures. The markets look like they're being propped up on life-support at the moment, so I'm cautious as to how everything will react once various business/individual stimulus payments run out.  There's a lot of value in having easily accessible cash at hand, though there's a real risk of high inflation as a result of money printing which would devalue it the longer you hold out.

Gold and precious metals would be a good hedge against runaway inflation, however come with additional considerations. Logistics, fees above spot price, and then physical concerns such as storage from theft. Plus, being in the UK, there's not much recourse to defend your holdings against a presumably armed home invader. If you were to house your gold/etc. elsewhere, then you run the risk of losing custody if shit kicks off (see: https://www.ft.com/content/b03977ed-4f69-4e55-a3b6-77a8befdd5f3).

Stockpiling huge quantities of food isn't as easy as it seems either, though it would probably be wise to have a modest supply of dried goods and bottled water to last a month or two just in case anyway.

As other posters mention it's wise to diversify. Get/stay in stocks as you don't want to lose out of potential gains if markets recover comfortably. You could always do something like a 50 30 20 split (adjust for risk tolerance etc) between stocks/metals/cryptocurrency. For the latter I would avoid highly shilled shitcoins (e.g. Ripple) as a long term store of value, and instead focus on BTC (most altcoins track to this anyway).


----------



## Overly Serious (May 29, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> Its a brilliant investment. grow stuff that need very little work and make schnapps from it. Its teh best against depression.



I'm not the richest man in the world but I think I make more money at my job per hour than I would walking round a field digging up potatoes, thanks! What is this absolute fixation some here have with holing up in the middle of nowhere to grow spuds? They suggested buying an unrentable house far from anywhere that no-one else wanted to buy. Schnapps is not enough to make that a sensible suggestion.



thejackal said:


> Dude he's probably paying under 4% on his mortgage.  Not exactly like a car or CC.  And it's an appreciating asset.  Personally I'd like to think he can do better than 4% in an ETF this year and if he's willing to take on more risk he could be looking at 20% or better return.
> 
> I don't think there is a clear right answer.  It's all about his risk tolerance, his current liquidity, and his investment time frame.



Correct. In fact with the government dropping interest rates to nothing me who gambled on a variable rate is now paying < 2%! That wont last of course but even when they go back it's still be just under 3%. The worry would be if we see interest rates really soar in coming years. If so then paying off a mortgage asap becomes a bigger priority for everyone. But I've no idea if they will or not. I'm willing to take modest risk. I.e. maybe 70% of my money very secure and 30% likely to grow but under mild risk. I'm still earning, after all.



wokelizard said:


> Western governments are literally pumping trillions of dollars to prop up their economies and markets. We talk a good talk about moral hazard, capitalism red in tooth and claw, but that's all bullshit and investors know it. The markets are too big to fail, so it's a safe bet for much of your money.
> 
> Which sectors? Think anything that is going to be big over the next 10 years. Tech. AI. Autonomous robotics. Cloud providers. Microprocessor manufacturers. Defense. Put a third of your wealth into a basket of 10 to 20 hand picked companies (I like AMD, nvidia, TSMC, alphabet, uber, amazon, tesla etc) Keep an eye on trends, check they're performing ok every 6 months.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I like this idea. Still not sure if it's a good time to buy gold. Would silver be a better alternative?



NyQuilninja said:


> Guns and lots of ammunition and  a compound to house your sexslaves



My friend, sex-slaves are almost the very definition of a depreciating asset. This is terrible advice.



twozero said:


> I don't think we're going to enter a breakdown of society, though we will be are certainly be entering a huge period of mass unemployment and business failures. The markets look like they're being propped up on life-support at the moment, so I'm cautious as to how everything will react once various business/individual stimulus payments run out.  There's a lot of value in having easily accessible cash at hand, though there's a real risk of high inflation as a result of money printing which would devalue it the longer you hold out.
> 
> Gold and precious metals would be a good hedge against runaway inflation, however come with additional considerations. Logistics, fees above spot price, and then physical concerns such as storage from theft. Plus, being in the UK, there's not much recourse to defend your holdings against a presumably armed home invader. If you were to house your gold/etc. elsewhere, then you run the risk of losing custody if shit kicks off (see: https://www.ft.com/content/b03977ed-4f69-4e55-a3b6-77a8befdd5f3).
> 
> ...



Thanks. Wary of crypto currencies but willing to consider it. Still feels risky, though.


----------



## NyQuilninja (May 29, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> I'm not the richest man in the world but I think I make more money at my job per hour than I would walking round a field digging up potatoes, thanks! What is this absolute fixation some here have with holing up in the middle of nowhere to grow spuds? They suggested buying an unrentable house far from anywhere that no-one else wanted to buy. Schnapps is not enough to make that a sensible suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I thought were talking max max style boogaloo?  You like demolition man before the soy  Reformation


----------



## President Joe Biden (May 29, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> saddled with several grands worth of slowly expiring un-resellable ammo. At least, un-resellable in any sense that would get your inflation-adjusted money back.



Aurora paid for one of my cars, Sandy Hook paid for an addition on the house. I have ammo made when Austria and Hungary were one country, that stuff will still fire reliably. The problem with any metal investment is storage. The problem with ammo is that it's a limited pool to sell in, smaller than gold or silver. And it's regulated differently, which could hamper your goals. You can incur a loss if you buy after a shooting, or during an election cycle,  but we had three solid years of no major incidents after Las Vegas. It was a great time to pick up ammo cheaper than it ever had been, even adjusting for inflation. Even the low quality, off-brand stuff moves during panic times. There are tons of better ways to invest money to generate wealth, it's just that you can offset cost if you buy in at the right time, just like anything else.

Example: A standard magazine for an AR-15 from a popular brand went from $7 in June 2012 to $20 by July 2012 (batman movie shooting) to $60 by December 2012 (Sandy Hook). We entered 2013 with people gladly paying $100 for something that was $7 less than a year ago. It eventually settled to $13-$18 for a few years. By the end of 2017, you could pick up the same magazine again for $6.99. It's not a "secure" investment because it isn't meant to be, it's just a great resource to have if you're an opportunist. Ammo and standard capacity magazines are part of a diversified portfolio. Think of it less as an investment, and more of an emergency fund.


----------



## MrTroll (May 29, 2020)

Take your money, convert all of it to one-dollar bills, and tape them to your walls. Who the fuck is going to spend hours untaping individual dollar bills? Absolutely no one. Literally the safest way to protect your money.

Also, you could use a bank account, since they're federally insured. I learned that from watching Heat.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 29, 2020)

Get a ye olde wood chest with a 1600's lock n key. Hire some scurvys to protect it or threaten to make them walk the plank 
Being a pirate has it's benefits.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 29, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> I'm not the richest man in the world but I think I make more money at my job per hour than I would walking round a field digging up potatoes, thanks!


Potatoes? i would suggest red raspberry and juniper. both need very little work and make fantastic schnapps.





Overly Serious said:


> What is this absolute fixation some here have with holing up in the middle of nowhere to grow spuds? They suggested buying an unrentable house far from anywhere that no-one else wanted to buy. Schnapps is not enough to make that a sensible suggestion.


than go buy some schnapps before you make the decision.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 29, 2020)

Pay off all your debts. That includes monetary debts but also favors you owe people. Apologize to people you have wronged, forgive people who have wronged you. Pay off the debts you have to yourself and your own desires. Give up soda, coffee, alcohol, and cigarettes. Limit, or if that's too hard, entirely forgo, sugary foods. When times get tough and you don't have access to your vices, you don't want to go through withdrawals in addition to all of your other difficulties.

Network with others, invest in a strong community. Establish plans of action should things go wrong, and practice those plans. These people are your most valuable assets. Sometimes more important than your health, your skills, and your mind, because they _are_ your health, your skills, and your mind. If your health fails, they can take care of you. If your skills are lacking, their skills can fill in the gaps. If you loose your mind, they can help you get it back.

Improve your health. Work out. Eat right. Get enough sleep every night.

Improve your skills. Learn how to accurately shoot a gun. Learn how to grow food. Learn how to maintain and repair the equipment you use. Learn bushcraft. Learn to cook. Learn squad tactics with your friends. Learn situational awareness. Learn self defense (which, while it includes martial arts, is really a much broader concept). If you want to prepare for a life in modern society you specialize. If you want to prepare for a life in the Dark Times, you generalize.

Improve your mind. Practice dopamine asceticism. This is the most difficult of all, but if you master it all of the above will come far more naturally. Read philosophy. Seek to become a more virtuous person. Stoicism and The Art of War are the best topics of research if you want to prepare for the worst. If you are a religious person become more scholarly in your religion.

Lastly, invest in material goods. Weapons and ammunition. Quality equipment. Money. Stock market investments. Gold. Stockpiles of food (which you should rotate and get used to eating long before you actually need to live off them). Diversify your investments so a dip or crash in one is mitigated by the others.


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 29, 2020)

I'd say diversify in many different areas;  You can never go wrong by having extra food on hand for an extended period,  a nice garden with some herbs, vegetables,  and plants you could utilize in medicines.   I say money wise seeing that we are probably heading more into an economic recession that seems to mirror 2008 && 1980 crash,  I would have to say put a bit of savings into other forms of currency.   In terms of John Exter pyramid,  gold would be your last line of defense.   Of course though,  I wouldn't say only put your money into gold,  a good sizable chunk in the long term 100%.   Silver is a very good investment right now,  just in the little bit I've been putting away since the dips back in March,  I've already made almost 20% back.   Gold though is always more consistent long term,    you could also put a bit into palladium, because that is a metal that has good investing potential.  Platinum would be one of your last options,  only because that it's not readily used anymore as an industrial metal.    I would have to say your ratio depends your income,  I do suggest crypto being your next line of investment if you have the capacity.   

BTC and ETH are my two favourite,  but little up and coming coins with small gains you can consider for short term. If you can get real estate and a nice chunk of land for a good price,  I wouldn't suggest buying before real-estate buckles, because that is the first thing that is going to get blasted.   Though if you are just looking for a nice place to live and not looking to try to flip,  then this advice doesn't apply,  but personally I would wait until it flattens more.   Bonds and stocks are nice if you can do that,  somethings that are more forward thinking,  I would suggest things that co-enside with the pandemic,  more along the lines of logistics and delivery.    Though I would have to say that e-learning is the next frontier,   alternative learning platforms are always a fine investment if you are into trading.    In modes of manufacturing,  look into companies that specialize in 3-D printing,  seeing that the price is becoming more adjusted to average consumers,  there is some growth in that too.   Myself,  I don't believe the whole "boggolo" phenomenon;   But being well versed and supplied in times of financial crisis is always a plus.   Either way,  we are in for some pain in the upcoming months to the next couple of years.    Q3 will defiantly reflect the damage the stimulus has caused,  and seeing we are getting deeper into a cold-war with China;  Investing in some good American companies would be your best bet,   keep the wealth local.


----------



## TurdFondler (May 29, 2020)

Buy entire pallets of:
-Bic lighters
-baby formula
-hand soap
-dish soap


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 30, 2020)

Gold won't do anything if shit hits the fan. If you are talking a Mad Max scenario, you'd want guns and non-perishable foods (canned goods, beans, rice, etc...).  That is pretty damn unlikely, though, so your best bet is savings I Bonds (covers inflation) and probably gold


----------



## 2WokeB4BrainPills (Jun 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Gold won't do anything if shit hits the fan. If you are talking a Mad Max scenario, you'd want guns and non-perishable foods (canned goods, beans, rice, etc...).  That is pretty damn unlikely, though, so your best bet is savings I Bonds (covers inflation) and probably gold



Mad Max no, Neo Red Terror maybe. Severe inflation, or else severely painful austerity is what coming decade holds for us (or some of both), but I would be wary of anything claiming to protect from inflation which is pegged to things like CPI, which is designed to understate it.

Gold meanwhile, is _usually _a solid indicator of true inflation, but has been in a rut  for a while due to (IMO) being manipulated down by insanely leveraged "paper" gold markets. I suspect it's both to cover up an embarrassing tumble of fiat as it signals loss of confidence in governments and their currencies, and so central banks can quietly stock up to position for the current dollar system going tits-up (as China and Russia are doing frantically). They've got a big bag of tricks to do this for quite a while, but not forever, and the cracks are showing.

In another global economic crisis, inflation will crater as money-velocity craters, and the govt will conclude that they absolutely 100% _have _to force it back up because they cannot survive the alternative. This time around I suspect they'll do it with printing money to fund UBI. No matter what I don't see any scenario where gold can remain at this level, because to thwart its rise they would have to swallow some very bitter pills of sound monetary/fiscal policy rather than the opiates of debt monetization. We are not ruled by the sort of people with the humility or wisdom to do that and are unlikely to be anytime soon.

TLDR: Gold go up.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 8, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> What is it with people here on guns and buttholes?


We're Americans, mate. We use our guns to eat with; seriously, I use my hunting rifle's bayonet as an fork after I get done stabbing and skinning a deer with it. That, and we love anal. But only to women.

As for your shekel problem, have you tried self-employment? Like being an writer of a Patreon artist. Maybe learning to code or something.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jun 18, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> Sega Saturn games.


I'll one up you: rare laserdiscs.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jun 18, 2020)

Buy futures in the Omani slave-trade. Bedouins are cheap, but lazy, and have to be supplied by shady Libyans. Actual Nilotes and Bantus fetch a higher price, but are prone to Sickle Cell Anaemia. Best to buy Yemenis straight from the Emirate. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 18, 2020)

Here's some famine advice: You can survive indefinitely on potatoes, carrots, and milk.


----------



## ditto (Jun 28, 2020)

MrTroll said:


> Also, you could use a bank account, since they're federally insured. I learned that from watching Heat.


Pity that bearer bonds are no longer a thing.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jul 7, 2020)

Guns

An AK in the Middle East goes for 1K, even though it is one of the poorest places in the world. (However it was not always that expensive, after a major war for instance weapons flood the market and the price drops). The moral is that conflict puts a premium on security. So guns are a good investment


----------



## crapstream (Jul 8, 2020)

Physical precious metals will be the best idea, but the problem is storage, many will say, put it on a safe, bury it on your backyard, but thieves with technological tools like metal detectors can find it.

i will still go for gold, buried on the grownd


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 8, 2020)

You know what always retains its value, even especially when absolutely everything else is collapsing and degrading? Guns and bullets.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jul 29, 2020)

Cash on the sidelines waiting to buy a crash. A good chunk in gold and crypto hoping they explode. That's my play.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 29, 2020)

Funko Pops.

The soyboys will come a buyin' once the market tanks at a markup.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Jul 29, 2020)

knobslobbin said:


> Gold, crypto, silver, cash, property, foodstuffs, guns. Pick a combo and distribution that works for you. Aint that hard.
> 
> Don't get completely out of the market, just in case. All your eggs in one basket and all that wisdom.



This is what I'm doing. My house is paid. My cars are paid. I have a 401k and a bit of play money in Robin Hood which has almost tripled (including a gold miner stock), but I don't count on those. I have a small amount of debt which I'm on track to pay off in the next 8 months.  I have a couple months of food, a gun and ammo. Probably will push towards 6 months of food and call it a day.

So at this point, I began "prepping." I am trying to save 6 months of bills/expenses; I already have it if I was debt free, but not quite there yet if I lost my job tomorrow. I have more cash on hand than I've ever had in permanent savings. I have a modest amount in my 2 actual savings accounts, one in a credit union with an lol interest rate, the other an online bank that's slightly better. I'll shore that up a bit, then everything will go into either stocks/bonds or metals.

I bought some junk silver dimes a few months back, then some gold coins, which I got with my Trumpbux. Then when my income tax return came in I got some more fractional gold. If we get more stimulus, I'll get more gold or silver (probably mostly gold). I don't need the money; I never lost my job but if they are going to run up inflation printing trillions I'll buy gold with the money they are dumb enough to give me.

I am not buying metal to flip or invest, just as a pure hedge. If shit gets Road Warrior (not Mad Max, there is a difference) or 1930, I won't have to cart a wheelbarrow of fiat to buy bread or exchange for trillion $ Zimbabwe bux, I can just throw a few dimes around or pay my property taxes with a fractional gold coin. On the other hand, I will still put money into my stocks and 401k if thing don't get bad; the metal is "set it and forget it." I do have a spreadsheet where I track my purchases and a simple formula to plug in today's prices to see if I ever made back the spot, but mostly I don't care.

As to storage my house is over 100 years old so I am larping as a guy from the 30s and most of my metal and cash is in the floorboards. I have a little safe that is "hidden" with about $500 so if I get burgled someone can think they found my stash. I can be really creative though. I have a fake book with some cash. If I get more coins I might tuck them behind an attic beam or bury them in the cellar. You can get pretty creative in an big old house.

The big question is after I am debt free, what mix will I do when I start having a lot of excess money at the end of each month--stocks or metals? But I'll have a better idea of where we are going next spring and of course see who is President. I also am aiming to be somewhat self sufficient--if we are in a Depression and I lose my job, can I pay basics and my property taxes on unemployment or minimum part time wages? That way if life starts to suck, I can maintain my current situation.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 29, 2020)

Don't trust the banks. Do like your grandparents who lived through Depression. Invest in your mattress. And buy land.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 29, 2020)

crapstream said:


> Physical precious metals will be the best idea, but the problem is storage, many will say, put it on a safe, bury it on your backyard, but thieves with technological tools like metal detectors can find it.
> 
> i will still go for gold, buried on the grownd



Where I live is common knowledge that burglars dig up people's gardens for buried cash. Unless you have a huge property and are willing to play treasure chest, don't bury it. Hidden in plain sight is a good alternative if you don't trust bank vaults.


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 7, 2020)

Pay off your house, keep enough to pay your mortgage and utilities for a couple months. Even if interest rates are low, at the end of the day you have a building you can live in that is probably the most reliable store of value there is.

If we hit 1980s style stagflation, your house will likely rapidly appreciate in value, inflation won't be so high that the money you tucked away won't buy groceries, it's as close to a sure bet as you can get. Worst case scenario you have a place to live.

If we hit Venezuela/Weimar style hyperinflation you are fucked no matter what you do because of where you live. Anyone in a densely populated area such as the UK or a large American city is going to get absolutely fucking raped in that scenario. The cops aren't going to risk their lives for currency that will be worthless in a month, so people are just going to break into your house and take your shit.




Overly Serious said:


> I'm not the richest man in the world but I think I make more money at my job per hour than I would walking round a field digging up potatoes, thanks! What is this absolute fixation some here have with holing up in the middle of nowhere to grow spuds? They suggested buying an unrentable house far from anywhere that no-one else wanted to buy. Schnapps is not enough to make that a sensible suggestion.



It's fun. It's like the adult version of building a fort.

Look, you're European, so it's a given that you're a bit of a faggy urbanite and won't get it. That's not your fault, it's just a cultural thing. Buying or building a cabin on an acre of land in the woods with a woodstove besides your actual house is just as much a normal financial milestone where I live as buying a car or buying a house.


----------

